# Hardbody Bent Speedo & Tachometer (Fix)



## Sigs70 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nissan Hardbody owners

For years I was looking for various ways to get both my Speedo arms straightened, both Speedo and tach were bent so far over they failed to read..

So what's the solution??

On EBay a number of shops offer services for rebuilt Speedo repair Services, How it works you pay for the service mail it to shop, it's repaired and your back in business..

The shop repaired my needles with VW, Speedo parts, looks great, no more dragging slacking needles..in addition to the repair he also cleaned up the unit..

The cost for all was under $$100 keep in mind mailing cost..

Good luk...
91 Nissan Hardbody 2.4 L


----------



## sinsater (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for the info Sigs...
I swapped the tech needle with the bent speedo needle since the tach no longer functioned..


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard of people also snipping the bent section off (with fingernail clippers or similar) and putting a plastic toothpick in place - held on with modeling glue.


----------



## rowdy_89 (Mar 31, 2021)

I pulled a straight needle off a Nissan at the junk yard and swapped it with my bent speedo needle while driving at 60 mph. They just pull off/push on, it's a friction fit. I don't recommend doing it while driving, because it's not safe. The only reason I did it that way is when you're not moving and pull the needle off, the post rotates past zero, so when you put the needle back on it will read low. I'm sure there's a better way, but the actual finding and removal/installation of the needle should be very simple.


----------

